
Ask HN: How do you return to work after a long sabbatical? - kilroy123
I&#x27;ve been on an extended sabbatical for about 18 months and need to return to work. I feel like I&#x27;ve practically forgotten how even to program, and there is no way I could pass a technical interview right now. Not to mention, I&#x27;m a bit behind on things like new frameworks and tech.<p>Am I unhirable now? How do I explain a significant gap in my work history? I worry employers will view me as flakey or something for taking so much time off work.<p>I also worry that maybe I&#x27;ve fallen too behind and have badly hurt my career.<p>Any advice? Have others successfully returned to work after such a long break?
======
linuxftw
Not really enough details. How long is your work history? If you have 18
months experience followed by an 18 month absence, that's going to be a tough
one. If you have like 5+ years experience, you can always just say you tried
consulting, did a lot of RFPs, prototypes, pitching, but never landed anything
serious so you're returning to the corporate world. "I like the programming
side, not the rest of running a business" is what I would say.

In any case, if you're competent and your skills are still in demand, you
shouldn't have any problem finding work.

